
San Francisco has moved to ban e-cigarettes - donohoe
https://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/San-Francisco-has-moved-to-ban-e-cigarettes-Juul-14016011.php
======
DATACOMMANDER
Of course it has.

------
salutonmundo
Could they maybe also ban tobacco in general?

